# Poll: Not white Orca waiting list



## MrMel (Jan 31, 2007)

If you have a non white Orca in order, how long have you been waiting for it?

I start:

Color: Orange
Wait: 6 weeks+
Expected delivery: Now unknown


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

*BLUE - ordered in September*

Should be at my shop this week. Orbea told me they shipped it out already. It's from the first batch.


----------



## ckit67 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Blue 54"*

Blue 54". Waiting since September.


----------

